# What are some popular lily pipe brands?



## JonA (Mar 8, 2017)

I tried doing a google search but I didn't come up with much. I know there is ADA and VIV, there was another manufacture I can't think of right now. I thought it started with a G.


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

Are you buying only popular name brands? If you're looking for the glass lily pipes, any Chinese made one will work just as good in my opinion. Just read the reviews before you buy, because what if the material or build quality is unreasonable? What if it breaks easily. I would suggest the Chinese stainless steel ones, but I haven't installed mine yet, so I'm not sure if it's truly stainless steel. The reason I say that is because I've purchased some regulator pipe fittings from China that were sold as stainless steel, but they started rusting really fast. Best thing to do is to read the reviews.


----------



## JonA (Mar 8, 2017)

Joshism said:


> Are you buying only popular name brands?


Not necessarily, there was brand that made other glass equipment too, tanks, diffusers, etc. I forget their name and wanted to look at some stuff.


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (Mar 18, 2017)

I have purchased two sets of the Jardli stainless steel lily pipes. One of which has a clear surface skimmer. They are pretty affordable and so far have held up very well. They also offer glass lily pipes which are even cheaper and have good reviews on amazon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Cal Aqua Labs.


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

Just bought two lily pipe outflows and one intake from JARDLI, they'll be delivered today. Reviews were decent so I figured I'd give it a shot. $25 a piece for the JARDLI vs $60+ for the CAL AQUA. If they're total crap though, I'll report back. Assume they're good if you don't hear back from me.

Got those JARDLI's put on my tank yesterday, I was surprised. They seem to be solid, look good too. I got a violet inflow and a lily pipe outlet for my 10gal. The inflow is lovely. I've already ordered another outlet for my 29 gallon.


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

stay away from ADA glass pieces. you get ripped off

glass or stainless steel pipes from amazon.com works just as well for 1/10 of the price.


----------



## JonA (Mar 8, 2017)

I need to make sure they are a good size for a 55 gallon corner tank. I'm kind of nervous setting it up though with the hardwood floors. I don't want a leak. It's either that or drill it for a sump.


----------



## FreshPuff (Oct 31, 2011)

IntotheWRX said:


> stay away from ADA glass pieces. you get ripped off
> 
> glass or stainless steel pipes from amazon.com works just as well for 1/10 of the price.


Yes they are pricey but the quality is top notch. The glass is thick. The much cheaper knock offs on ebay and amazon are lower in price but are not as durable. You do not want lily pipes made out of thin glass tubing. 
Cal Aqua and VIV come close to ADA as far as quality goes.


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

FreshPuff said:


> Yes they are pricey but the quality is top notch. The glass is thick. The much cheaper knock offs on ebay and amazon are lower in price but are not as durable. You do not want lily pipes made out of thin glass tubing.
> Cal Aqua and VIV come close to ADA as far as quality goes.


true that. there is a difference in glass quality between ebay amazon vs ADA. but the price difference is even bigger.

stainless steel have max durability and affordability at the same time. glass does look sexier when it's polished clean.

Bump:


FreshPuff said:


> Yes they are pricey but the quality is top notch. The glass is thick. The much cheaper knock offs on ebay and amazon are lower in price but are not as durable. You do not want lily pipes made out of thin glass tubing.
> Cal Aqua and VIV come close to ADA as far as quality goes.


true that. there is a difference in glass quality between ebay amazon vs ADA. but the price difference is even bigger.

stainless steel have max durability and affordability at the same time. glass does look sexier when it's polished clean.


----------



## Glyphic (Feb 4, 2012)

I bought the Jardli Stainless pipes from Amazon. They are fantastic.


----------

